# Hide your sea kittens. Pams in town.



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Yup.. Pams in town so hide your sea kittens.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

aw crap. 

i love uneducated celebrities tackling stuff they know nothing about. The absurdity! Just having people like that involved swings my opinion against that particular movement. Give me a reasonable arguement beyond big tittied morons and cute wittle puppies. i shoot and eat furry little bunny rabbits, so you gotta come up with a better arguement than "it's cruel." 

The worst part is, whether I agree with it or not, there are valid arguements to be made against the seal hunt, but celebs just can't make them.


----------

